# Oi Brian



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Now I could just send a PM but thought I would post as I would like to offer an apology to Brian for winding him up
too much lately.

If anybody would like to take the piss I've put on 5lbs over the Xmas period.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

5lbs, don't we all. 

Apology accepted.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

jamman said:


> Now I could just send a PM but thought I would post as I would like to offer an apology to Brian for winding him up
> too much lately.
> 
> If anybody would like to take the piss I've put on 5lbs over the Xmas period.


Lol alrite tubby lol

J
Xx


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

jamman said:


> I've put on 5lbs over the Xmas period.


Is that all? I think you should be congratulated on your restraint over the festive season.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I think I've drunk my weight in wine, hic !!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

t'mill said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > I've put on 5lbs over the Xmas period.
> ...


Well that's on the scales arms out standing on one leg leaning forward.

Currently at Funfarm with Olivika and behold a portion of chips and cheese has appeared I know not where from.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Eat eat eat eat!!!!!!! I weighed myself the other day and considering I've done hardly no cardio all month and I've hidden my protein shakes I've only put on 4lb this entire month lol and I've definately drunk my weight in alchomohol 

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Chips and cheese.  some say the idea of chips and cheese originated from the town where I live.

I remember in London about 15 years a ago I asked in a kebab shop for chips and cheese. I got a come of chips with an American cheese slice in the top of it :lol:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

There called sexy chips up north.

Cnt beat a nice potion of sexy chips !!!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> Chips and cheese.  some say the idea of chips and cheese originated from the town where I live............


 Ahh yes. Scotland the Health Food Capital of the UK! :lol:

So you've never had a Philly Cheese Steak? 
_Makes Jock food seem positively healthy!_



Lollypop86 said:


> .............. and I've definitely drunk my weight in alchomohol


 Because of course, there isn't much sugar in booze is there Jess! :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Who cares it's Christmas!!!!!!

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Sugar in drink, not really skeee, especially if it's a spirit with a sugar free mixer. Or a dry wine or beer. Fermentation removes virtually all sugar from alcoholic drinks. Main exceptions are things like aftershock and sweet wines which might have sugars added.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> Sugar in drink, not really,


 I've highlighted the important bits in bold for the lazy who may be interested in watching their weight especially names ending in 'essica! :roll:

http://www.builtlean.com/2012/11/26/alc ... ight-loss/
*Every gram of alcohol that you drink counts for 7.1 calories.* However, because you burn up some of those as your body processes them (thermic effect), the total calorie per gram is closer to 5.7.

Let's say you order a beer at dinner. With 20 grams of alcohol x 5.7 calories + the total amount of carbs, you end up with a drink that contains 150 calories. The range of caloric intake for beers ranges from 64-250+. Wine and shots also average about the same amount of calories. Watch out for mixed drinks, because besides the alcoholic calories they inherently have, depending on what's mixed in, you could be drinking an excessive amount of calories in just one drink.

*After your first drink, your body starts to get rid of the alcohol quickly using the alcohol dehydrogenase (ADH) pathway.*
1 In this pathway, ADH converts the alcohol into acetaldehyde, which gets further broken down to acetate. These by-products (acetaldehyde and acetate) are considered to be highly reactive and can increase oxidation throughout the body, but especially in the liver.

*Because your body sees these by-products as dangerous, it wants to use them as fuel. This means your body will significantly blunt fat-burning close to 75% after just one and a half drinks.*
2* And it will stop using carbs for energy. * . 
*Therefore, although very little alcohol will be stored as fat (less than 5%), the fat and carbs you are eating have an increased risk of being stored as fat*

Also:-
http://www.drinkaware.co.uk/check-the-f ... in-alcohol
http://studenthealth.ucsd.edu/partynutrition.shtml


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Skeee said:


> *Therefore, although very little alcohol will be stored as fat (less than 5%), the fat and carbs you are eating have an increased risk of being stored as fat*
> 
> Also:-
> http://www.drinkaware.co.uk/check-the-f ... in-alcohol
> http://studenthealth.ucsd.edu/partynutrition.shtml


Yep, also explains why recovering alcoholics, who drink huge amounts but eat little when in remission tend to lose huge amounts of weight.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Skeee said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Chips and cheese.  some say the idea of chips and cheese originated from the town where I live............
> ...


For the interested there are:
3kcal in 1g of carbs
4kcal in 1g of protein
7kcal in 1g of alcohol
9kcal in 1g of fat


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> For the interested there are:
> 3kcal in 1g of carbs
> 4kcal in 1g of protein
> 7kcal in 1g of alcohol
> 9kcal in 1g of fat


Calories are a measure of how much energy something contains. In my student years a studied chemistry and remember crudely working out the calorie content by simply burning a sample and measuring the temperature difference.

Now alcohol will obviously be high as it's volatile and contains large amounts of stored chemical energy. But as far as I am aware your body sees this as a poison, not a source of food and will try to remove it from your system. Unlike fat which it will see as a good thing and use it for energy and store surplus amounts.

Taking this into account I would have thought that the actual alcohol in drinks would not contribute to weight gain directly.

The kebab and chips you scoff as you get a false sense of hunger probably will. :lol:

As I said this is just my thinking of it. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I read in a medical book that when you drink and eat at the same time the body burns up the alcohol for energy in preference and stores the food as fat, which it would otherwise have used. The book explained that you don't store alcohol as fat but the food can be stored for later conversion. It said that in the middle ages the average beer consumption for farm field workers was eight pints per day. Beer was a source of safe water and the alcohol provided the energy. It would also explain why alcoholics who don't eat properly can be as thin as a rake.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

John-H said:


> I read in a medical book that when you drink and eat at the same time the body burns up the alcohol for energy in preference and stores the food as fat, which it would otherwise have used. The book explained that you don't store alcohol as fat but the food can be stored for later conversion. It said that in the middle ages the average beer consumption for farm field workers was eight pints per day. Beer was a source of safe water and the alcohol provided the energy. It would also explain why alcoholics who don't eat properly can be as thin as a rake.


Yea was reading about it just there, the alcohol isn't nessesersly used as energy, some is broken down into acetic acid which the body can use but the main reason for the body storing more fat is because the liver sees the alcohol as a poison and uses more resources to eliminate it, the normal breaking down of fats by the liver is inhibited because its "busy" dealing with the alcohol toxin and the body stores the fat instead of breaking it down. Also explains why alcohol makes you feel tired.

It also suppresses leptin which is a hormone that tells your body when it should and shouldn't be eating.

So technically drinking alcohol won't make you gain weight directly, it's what you consume along with it.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's funny, after reading that book, which happened to be in a pub I'd walked to and had several pints, I decided to run back to put it to the test. The initial lethargy was overcome after a few hundred yards and I ran back all the way non stop. I had to throw all my clothes in the washing machine when I got back but I felt good for doing it. :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

John-H said:


> I read in a medical book that when you drink and eat at the same time the body burns up the alcohol for energy in preference and stores the food as fat, which it would otherwise have used.


Glad I dont eat when I drink then lol and tomorrow its going to be a messy one MODERATORS ARE YOU READY?!?! (in Brian's best Scottish accent ha ha).........LOLLYPOP ARE YOU READY?!?!?!?!

LOL

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> ....Glad I don't eat when I drink then lol ...


   _ Is that not worse!_



Lollypop86 said:


> .......tomorrow it's going to be a messy one MODERATORS ARE YOU READY?!?! (in Brian's best Scottish accent ha ha).........LOLLYPOP ARE YOU READY?!?!?!?! Lollypop's liver are you ready? :roll:
> LOL
> J
> xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

brian1978 said:


> leptin which is a hormone that tells your body when it should and shouldn't be eating.


Didn't want to get that far into nutritional issues as I would never stop talking once I start properly to speak about health, food and nutrition


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > leptin which is a hormone that tells your body when it should and shouldn't be eating.
> ...


I must have a lot of "lets eat" lepton and bugger all "let's stop" leptin


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lol it's Christmas!!!!!! You have an entire year to shift it in prep for next year lol

Skeeee you can stick your apostrophe lol

J
Xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jamman said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > brian1978 said:
> ...


At the beginning of every diet the Leptin level takes three to five days to change hence a person dieting will be hungry for the first days.
Sorry ,,,, I'd better stop as I said above :roll:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> . . Skeeee you can stick your apostrophe lol
> J
> Xx


   ' ' ' ' ' ' '  ' ' ' ' '


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

That's not even a real sentence!

J
Xx


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Apostrophes are cool :wink:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> That's not even a real sentence!
> J
> Xx


 'twas the revenge of the apostrophe! :wink:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

John-H said:


> Apostrophes are cool :wink:


Yea just ask roddy, or,, is,,, that,,,commas,,,, :wink:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Me man, me eat food, me get fat, me feel bad for get fat, me eat more.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

It's good to see some sensible folk returning, I've now seen Oceans7 and Antcole just need Manphibian to make it a hat trick


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

brian1978 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Apostrophes are cool :wink:
> ...


yep,,,, commas are cool too,, 8) ,,, :wink: ,,, :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> It's good to see some sensible folk returning, I've now seen Oceans7 and Antcole just need Manphibian to make it a hat trick


Oi jim, missed me out....mr sensible himself i have you know.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Ah Gaz you are mistaken how could I miss you out when you had never left. I'm sure I saw you a week back hiding from the borrowers when I went out to feed the orticule (the beast bit me once again!).


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:lol: - a welcome return of a theme. Keep it up


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

jamman said:


> Now I could just send a PM but thought I would post as I would like to offer an apology to Brian for winding him up
> too much lately.
> 
> If anybody would like to take the piss I've put on 5lbs over the Xmas period.


There is no bigger turn off in the whole wide world than a scrawny guys body :wink: :-* :-*


----------



## Beezaboi10 (Feb 5, 2013)

I eat alot, i drink alot, thats what im built for surely??? I put on just under a stone over christmas, which is annoying because I thought i drunk more than that


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I much prefer thin even skiny birds to fat ones !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

jamman said:


> Now I could just send a PM but thought I would post as I would like to offer an apology to Brian for winding him up
> too much lately.
> 
> If anybody would like to take the piss I've put on 5lbs over the Xmas period.


 James, Royston Vasey has something to say!


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

roddy said:


> I much prefer thin even skiny birds to fat ones !!!!!!!!!!


What? How can you not like this?


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

redsilverblue said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > I much prefer thin even skiny birds to fat ones !!!!!!!!!!
> ...


That's sexy lol

:retch:

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

looks like the poor girl has fallen over and cant get up again..


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

roddy said:


> looks like the poor girl has fallen over and cant get up again..


'again' :lol: :lol:


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

redsilverblue said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Now I could just send a PM but thought I would post as I would like to offer an apology to Brian for winding him up
> ...


Vaiva, you're my kind of woman. :wink:


----------

